# New Rock in Big Joe Rapid - Yampa River



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

Cheers, thanks for the info. Will be looking out for it.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. We have June 12th launch and a camp at Big Joe. This will be everyone's first trip so no clue what Big Joe was like in the past. Need to order the River Maps guide


Phillip


----------



## wshutt (Jun 20, 2013)

I have to say I have little memory of Big Joe Rapid, we always stop at the campsite for the hike up Starvation valley. I sort of remember something as we pull out. The only rapid we have ever looked at is Warm Springs though there is a good hole in Moonshine at higher flows that needs avoiding. It surfed me last year and got my attention. Although I did not know it at the time the boatman ahead had exited stage right leaving two 80 year olds in his boat to grab the oars. That said they were some very bad ass kickin' octogenarians who were not at all fazed by his sudden disappearance. 

Really need to use this wet day to corral gear.........


----------



## Tkoch (Jun 10, 2009)

TvyqsZzzzzzszzss



Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

I'd like to see some pics. I'm like wshutt - I don't remember any rapids on the Yampa other than Warm Springs.


----------



## Cataract Oars (May 14, 2015)

There is a photo of the new version of Big Joe posted on our Facebook Timeline.


----------



## tellutwurp (Jul 8, 2005)

We launched on May 12th, riding that 14.5k surge. Most of us hadn't been down the run and we just read and ran it. We took the middle right at Big Joe's, probably taking that crashing wave to the face, but everything was fine. We did think it was a bit bigger than we'd expected though.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks for the info, my group puts in on Monday!


----------



## Ilovedenver1966 (Apr 2, 2016)

We ran Big Joe on the 18th and had no problems. The group wanted to scout but there was a boat in the small eddy, so we decided to read and run. Our run was enter middle/right and pull hard to the right. No big deal at the flows we were on.

Terrie


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## MrScamp (Mar 19, 2013)

Look at you Terrie giving river beta already. You tell Ken next trip he gets to sit up front and look pretty while you captain the boat. 

Had fun with you on the trip. It would have devolved into a week of fart jokes without your feminine civility. Thanks!


----------



## Back to the Eddy (May 22, 2016)

*Big Joe Rapid Surprise !*

We just pulled off the river yesterday and Big Joe is now a class 3 

We ran it around 15,000-16,000 cfs, didn't bother scouting a "class 2"
We were never notified of the rock that moved in place at the entrance.

The good news is the Ledge hole is completely avoidable if you run river left and pull back to river right as you move through the rapid you will be fine. Don't forget about the hole near the bottom.
If by chance you realize that 30 ft monster is there when your 40 yards out, then it's to late at that flow and speed.
We flipped two boats and that hole worked over a 16 ft. cat with 26" tubes before letting it go.
My advise is stay out of it and realize it's 30 ft across. 

Happy Boating


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Back to the Eddy said:


> ...We flipped two boats...


What kind?
(We ran it May 5 -- rafts -- SUP'er was only one to swim -- would be good to know date of new rock -- we also didn't think it was a class II, even at around 5K.)


----------



## Back to the Eddy (May 22, 2016)

This photo is from Cataract Oars Facebook page at 10k cfs

https://scontent.fsnc1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13248476_900248383433936_5885363696049642066_o.jpg




The day we ran it
Gage height 11.5 with 16K CFS

The other boats were a 15 ft NRS oar rigged 
and a 14 ft. hyside oar rigged


----------



## Ilovedenver1966 (Apr 2, 2016)

MrScamp said:


> Look at you Terrie giving river beta already. You tell Ken next trip he gets to sit up front and look pretty while you captain the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> Had fun with you on the trip. It would have devolved into a week of fart jokes without your feminine civility. Thanks!



I have his seat all ready.... He just has to pass me beer and smile real pretty...😎


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## RatherBePaddling (Jun 5, 2016)

First time post- I was on a trip earlier this May and 'discovered' the new Big Joe on the 12th; as I recall the flow was 12K or 13K. As mentioned earlier it's real easy to get sucked in too close; I sure did in my inflatable kayak. My line was a 100% bulls eye, dead center. Cresting the rock and looking down the 10 or so feet to the bottom of the hole, my last thought was "Sh**, this is gonna hurt". It didn't really, but I got may-tagged a cycle or two and then went for a really epic swim. 

A couple of the rafts got tossed around, one buddy got bounced out of his but got back in without much trouble. I was the only one that wrecked. Ha! My name is Joe too!


----------



## OC1Rolls (May 20, 2008)

*Big Joe picture*

Just got off the Yampa. Big Joe was in the low to mid teens. Follow the Vee between the two holes. The tongue was bigger than it looked from shore. Your run will either be super smooth or very exciting...Mwahahaha. Pretty straight forward though. I'll try to upload the video but's turned sideways-sorry
Also a pic.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Looks fun and straight forward. If anything it looks like it might be more complicated and challenging at lower water.

Phillip


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

*Terries a hero*



MrScamp said:


> Look at you Terrie giving river beta already. You tell Ken next trip he gets to sit up front and look pretty while you captain the boat.
> 
> Had fun with you on the trip. It would have devolved into a week of fart jokes without your feminine civility. Thanks!


Forget the fart jokes I was glad for Terries medical acumen. Thanks for putting my face back together!!


----------



## Ilovedenver1966 (Apr 2, 2016)

You're welcome David. I had a great trip with all of ya'll😊. Hope your chin is back to normal . 
Thanks for making the trip special. 


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Big Joe is a blast of a rapid at 12k-ish. Two or three obvious lines exist with various benefits and outcomes. We took the rather clean line between the two holes with a minor move at the end to punch the small laterals coming off the right most hole. Boaters in the photo below took a more adventurous route that seemed like a blast. Was pleasantly surprised at how forgiving the Yampa was at flood stage. For so much volume it never felt pushy and we always had time to make our moves.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Not if that is a line or the meat. Awesome photo! 


Sent from this thingy using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Great pic. Sounds like you had a good trip.


----------



## Zardo1 (Apr 29, 2016)

Ran it 4 days ago. new rock is on the right. Easy and fun run middle right past the big rock, and pull right at the bottom to avoid the rock at the bottom. Pretty easy run, and lots of fun.


----------



## suzpollon (Apr 18, 2009)

How bad are the mosquitoes?


----------



## MikeSLC (Mar 28, 2008)

Just got off Lodore. Mosquitoes at Echo are ridiculous.


----------

